# smith and wesson 411 safety question



## dsmith0130 (Oct 8, 2013)

i have just purchased a smith and wesson model 411.. im left handed. i know some of the smith and wesson models have interchangeable parts. is there a way to put an ambi safety/ de-cocker on my 411.


----------



## 1jimmy (Jul 30, 2011)

call smith for the right answer 1-800-331-0852. i say that because any work like that if it can be done will void the lifetime warranty unless done by smith or there certified shops.


----------

